# Lekarze > Forum psychiatryczne >  Terapia a sprzątanie

## malwinka25

Jestem chora na schizofrenię. Teraz chodzę na oddział dzienny do PZP. Jest tam fajnie. Ale jest jedno, co mnie bardzo, ale to bardzo denerwuje. Są dyżury w kwestii sprzątania. Mimo. że leczę się tam od 10 lat, nigdy nie sprzątałam. Czasami muszę użyć całe inteligencji i bezczelności, żeby tego nie robić. Tylko raz pacjenci sami zrozumieli, że mnie nie można do tych dyżurów wyznaczać. Lekarze nie chcą mnie z tego zwolnić. Chyba oni powinni mnie rozumieć. Co robić ? Bo ślizganie się coraz bardziej mnie denerwuje. Boję się, że w końcu nie wytrzymam. Błagam, pomóżcie.

----------


## nnn123

Rozmawiałaś z ordynatorem? Pierwsze słyszę żeby schizofrenię leczyć pracą, choć mogę się mylić.

W razie czego, atakuj rzecznika praw pacjenta.

----------


## malwinka25

A jakich argumentów mam użyć ?

----------


## nnn123

Z ordynatorem na spokojnie, jak nie wyjaśni jednoznacznie sprawy, to pisz do rzecznika, w ostateczności pismo do ministerstwa zdrowia. Nie pamiętam dokładnie kolejności wynikającej z przepisów, ale m.w. tak było.

BTW. Z mojego doświadczenia ludzie podchodzą z dużą empatią jak się do nich spokojnie podchodzi (tzn. bez agresji wynikającej z samej wypowiedzi) mimo że inni o tych samych osobach mówią że na dzień dobry trzeba do nich "jechać ostro". Choć oczywiście czasem bywa na odwrót...

A odpowiadając na same pytanie, np. spytaj grzecznie czy sprzątanie oddziału to forma terapii czy forma wykorzystywania pacjentów przez lekarzy prowadzących. Niezależnie od odpowiedzi, spytaj wyraźnie o numer artykułu (prawnego) który to nakazuje. Jeśli go nie poda albo wręcz zacznie kręcić nosem, to wiadomo - najpewniej takiego nie ma. Jak wygrasz to walcz o odszkodowanie - niech mają nauczkę.

----------


## malwinka25

Od kiedy trafiłam na oddział, nie sprzątam.
Pierwszy rok udało się przetrwać dzięki noszeniu gazety na oddział. 
Był rok, kiedy donosiłam bułki z piekarni.
A był rok, kiedy Aga (chora, przewodnicząca grupy) powiedziała,  że są różne dziwactwa i mnie sama zwolniła z dyżurów po moim wniosku. 
To był jedyny taki przypadek. 
Tylko raz uczestniczyłam w dyżurach w czasie tych kilkunastu lat. 
Nie sprzątałam. Tylko stawiałam krzesła na stół z innymi pacjentami. 
Zostało wtedy więcej ludzi i pomogli przy sprzątaniu. 
Zawsze próbowano mnie w mniejszy lub większy sposób przymusić        do dyżurów w ciągu tych lat, ale to, co się wydarzyło w tym roku, to było straszne. 
Zaczęło się od tego, że przewodnicząca ogłosiła, że kto nie jest zwolniony ze sprzątania przez lekarza, będzie musiał sprzątać. 
Sama przyznaję, że to logiczne.
Pierwsze sześć tygodni minęło bez zauważenia mnie. 
Dopiero na imprezie na zakończenie pierwszego turnusu to się stało. 
Wyznaczono mnie na dyżur, z którego po prostu zwiałam. 
Gdybym wiedziała, że to się stanie, nie składałabym się i nie szłabym tam.
Potem zadzwoniłam do przychodni z pytaniem, kiedy mam przyjść na drugi turnus, a pracownik przychodni zaczął do mnie z pretensjami, że sprzątała za mnie starsza pani. Nie wiem, kto to był. 
Humor mi spadł do zera. Wtedy o tym powiedziałam mamie.
Mama zadzwoniła do przychodni w tej samej sekundzie i poprosiła o tę panią, z którą ja przed chwilą rozmawiałam. 
Powiedziano jej, że ta kobieta wyszła.
Potem było gorzej. Grupka kobiet (naprawdę suki) nękała mnie w te  tygodnie, kiedy nasza grupa miała mieć dyżur, codziennie. 
Zdarzało się, że i poza tymi dniami. Wrzeszczano na mnie, szykanowano.
Dlatego tyle dni wolnego sobie wzięłam.
Niektóre z tych kobiet same doświadczyły przemocy, choćby w zakładzie pracy, z którego poszły na zwolnienie chorobowe. 
Reszta się w to nie mieszała i było widać nieraz współczucie w ich oczach, a nieraz strach, żeby tylko ich się nie czepili. 
Ten pacjent , co się zamachnął na mnie, po tym zdarzeniu przestał się tym interesować.  
Widocznie zrozumiał, że sprawa zaszła za daleko i że on już nie powinien się w to mieszać. 
I tak gorsze od tej podniesionej ręki były prześladowania psychiczne. 
Krzyki, wymuszenia, szykanowanie, złośliwości, drwiny.
Czując się bezbronna, bez opieki (przecież kazano mi się ślizgać) i wkurzona, napisałam parę postów na Facebooku, które nie spodobały się niektórym chorym i zgłosiły to pani doktor.  
Nie wiem, jakich argumentów użyła pani psycholog , ale załatwiła to, czego nie załatwiono przez kilkanaście lat. 
Przez parę dni na końcu turnusu przestano mnie zaczepiać.
Zdziwiłam się bardzo wtedy, że nikt mnie nie wyzywa i nie krzyczy. 
Atmosfera nadal była gęsta, ale przynajmniej nikt mnie nie zaczepiał. 
Mam na koniec parę pytań.  
Kiedy wreszcie przychodnia zrozumie, że mam ponad 50 lat i wiem, co mogę robić, a czego nie mogę ? 
Tak samo nie mogę skręcać bibuły, ale tu nikt mnie nie szykanuje. 
Proszę, żeby nie liczono na to, że chorzy sami mnie zrozumieją.
Oni nawet nie rozumieją, że nie są w pracy a w PZP.  
Nic nie  rozumieją  i dochodzi przez to do spięć. Tylko przez dyżury. 
Sama tego nie rozumiem, dlaczego się przemóc nie mogę. 
Ale teraz to już się nie przemogę chyba nigdy. 
Za daleko to zaszło i nie w tym kierunku.  
Dziwię się, że sprawa jest przez tyle lat niezałatwiona i choćby terapeuci lub pielęgniarki z oddziału o tym nie zgłaszali, że nie chcę tego robić, i nie zapytali się lekarza, jak z tym problemem postąpić? 
Sama też o tym nie pomyślałam, że można iść na skargę do lekarza lub ordynatora oddziału, że mnie inni pacjenci gnębią, że jest fala na oddziale.
Raczej myślałam, że widocznie tak musi być, skoro tak jest i nikt dotąd tego nie zmienił.  
Każdy oddział przez te wszystkie lata to był survival dla mnie. 
Jestem zbulwersowana, że w tym roku było aż tak źle. 
Niestety, szykanowanie mnie się nie skończy. 
Już jedna osoba zapowiedziała, że się do mnie przyczepi, jeśli przyjdę na oddział w styczniu. 
Akurat wtedy mi najbardziej pasuje, więc i tak tam pójdę w tym czasie. 
I tak  najprawdopodobniej wszyscy w przychodni mają to gdzieś, co tam przeżywam. 
Pretensje do mnie, że to są chorzy ludzie a ja coś wypisuję, są bezzasadne. 
Też jestem chora i mam prawo do spokoju podczas leczenia.
To nie tylko są chorzy ludzie. Niektórzy z nich to potencjalni gestapowcy. 
Kto by pomyślał, że dorosłych ludzi nie można bez opieki na  chwilę zostawić ? 

Mojej psychiatry nie interesuje to, co tam przeżyłam. 
Jak sobie dać z tym radę ? 
Na razie zbieram papiery do zwolnienia mnie z dyżurów. 
Ale uraz psychiczny pozostał. 
Pani psychiatra nie chce o tym ze mną rozmawiać.

----------


## malwinka25

Od kiedy trafiłam na oddział, nie sprzątam.
Pierwszy rok udało się przetrwać dzięki noszeniu gazety na oddział. 
Był rok, kiedy donosiłam bułki z piekarni.
A był rok, kiedy Aga (chora, przewodnicząca grupy) powiedziała,  że są różne dziwactwa i mnie sama zwolniła z dyżurów po moim wniosku. 
To był jedyny taki przypadek. 
Tylko raz uczestniczyłam w dyżurach w czasie tych kilkunastu lat. 
Nie sprzątałam. Tylko stawiałam krzesła na stół z innymi pacjentami. 
Zostało wtedy więcej ludzi i pomogli przy sprzątaniu. 
Zawsze próbowano mnie w mniejszy lub większy sposób przymusić        do dyżurów w ciągu tych lat, ale to, co się wydarzyło w tym roku, to było straszne. 
Zaczęło się od tego, że przewodnicząca ogłosiła, że kto nie jest zwolniony ze sprzątania przez lekarza, będzie musiał sprzątać. 
Sama przyznaję, że to logiczne.
Pierwsze sześć tygodni minęło bez zauważenia mnie. 
Dopiero na imprezie na zakończenie pierwszego turnusu to się stało. 
Wyznaczono mnie na dyżur, z którego po prostu zwiałam. 
Gdybym wiedziała, że to się stanie, nie składałabym się i nie szłabym tam.
Potem zadzwoniłam do przychodni z pytaniem, kiedy mam przyjść na drugi turnus, a pracownik przychodni zaczął do mnie z pretensjami, że sprzątała za mnie starsza pani. Nie wiem, kto to był. 
Humor mi spadł do zera. Wtedy o tym powiedziałam mamie.
Mama zadzwoniła do przychodni w tej samej sekundzie i poprosiła o tę panią, z którą ja przed chwilą rozmawiałam. 
Powiedziano jej, że ta kobieta wyszła.
Potem było gorzej. Grupka kobiet (naprawdę suki) nękała mnie w te  tygodnie, kiedy nasza grupa miała mieć dyżur, codziennie. 
Zdarzało się, że i poza tymi dniami. Wrzeszczano na mnie, szykanowano.
Dlatego tyle dni wolnego sobie wzięłam.
Niektóre z tych kobiet same doświadczyły przemocy, choćby w zakładzie pracy, z którego poszły na zwolnienie chorobowe. 
Reszta się w to nie mieszała i było widać nieraz współczucie w ich oczach, a nieraz strach, żeby tylko ich się nie czepili. 
Ten pacjent , co się zamachnął na mnie, po tym zdarzeniu przestał się tym interesować.  
Widocznie zrozumiał, że sprawa zaszła za daleko i że on już nie powinien się w to mieszać. 
I tak gorsze od tej podniesionej ręki były prześladowania psychiczne. 
Krzyki, wymuszenia, szykanowanie, złośliwości, drwiny.
Czując się bezbronna, bez opieki (przecież kazano mi się ślizgać) i wkurzona, napisałam parę postów na Facebooku, które nie spodobały się niektórym chorym i zgłosiły to pani doktor.  
Nie wiem, jakich argumentów użyła pani psycholog , ale załatwiła to, czego nie załatwiono przez kilkanaście lat. 
Przez parę dni na końcu turnusu przestano mnie zaczepiać.
Zdziwiłam się bardzo wtedy, że nikt mnie nie wyzywa i nie krzyczy. 
Atmosfera nadal była gęsta, ale przynajmniej nikt mnie nie zaczepiał. 
Mam na koniec parę pytań.  
Kiedy wreszcie przychodnia zrozumie, że mam ponad 50 lat i wiem, co mogę robić, a czego nie mogę ? 
Tak samo nie mogę skręcać bibuły, ale tu nikt mnie nie szykanuje. 
Proszę, żeby nie liczono na to, że chorzy sami mnie zrozumieją.
Oni nawet nie rozumieją, że nie są w pracy a w PZP.  
Nic nie  rozumieją  i dochodzi przez to do spięć. Tylko przez dyżury. 
Sama tego nie rozumiem, dlaczego się przemóc nie mogę. 
Ale teraz to już się nie przemogę chyba nigdy. 
Za daleko to zaszło i nie w tym kierunku.  
Dziwię się, że sprawa jest przez tyle lat niezałatwiona i choćby terapeuci lub pielęgniarki z oddziału o tym nie zgłaszali, że nie chcę tego robić, i nie zapytali się lekarza, jak z tym problemem postąpić? 
Sama też o tym nie pomyślałam, że można iść na skargę do lekarza lub ordynatora oddziału, że mnie inni pacjenci gnębią, że jest fala na oddziale.
Raczej myślałam, że widocznie tak musi być, skoro tak jest i nikt dotąd tego nie zmienił.  
Każdy oddział przez te wszystkie lata to był survival dla mnie. 
Jestem zbulwersowana, że w tym roku było aż tak źle. 
Niestety, szykanowanie mnie się nie skończy. 
Już jedna osoba zapowiedziała, że się do mnie przyczepi, jeśli przyjdę na oddział w styczniu. 
Akurat wtedy mi najbardziej pasuje, więc i tak tam pójdę w tym czasie. 
I tak  najprawdopodobniej wszyscy w przychodni mają to gdzieś, co tam przeżywam. 
Pretensje do mnie, że to są chorzy ludzie a ja coś wypisuję, są bezzasadne. 
Też jestem chora i mam prawo do spokoju podczas leczenia.
To nie tylko są chorzy ludzie. Niektórzy z nich to potencjalni gestapowcy. 
Kto by pomyślał, że dorosłych ludzi nie można bez opieki na  chwilę zostawić ? 

Mojej psychiatry nie interesuje to, co tam przeżyłam. 
Jak sobie dać z tym radę ? 
Na razie zbieram papiery do zwolnienia mnie z dyżurów. 
Ale uraz psychiczny pozostał. 
Pani psychiatra nie chce o tym ze mną rozmawiać.

----------


## malwinka25

Moją panią doktor psychiatrę interesuje bardziej , czy coś piszę na fejsie, a nie to, co tam przeżyłam.

----------


## malwinka25

I jeszcze mam w wypisie z tegorocznego oddziału, że jestem osobą kłótliwą.
A to one się na mnie darły, a nie ja na nie.

----------


## stalker8

Rozumiem, że w takim miejscu można zmusić psychicznie do pracy.
Jesteś osobą podatną na to, zależy ci (po co z dużej, nic nie oczekuję od niej) na tym aby inni myśleli o Tobie dobrze, prospołecznie. A idziesz do ludzi społecznie odrzuconych. Możesz zostać sama i męczyć się tak jak ja.
To zmuszanie to wciąganie w obłęd, żeby czuli się... upośledzeni, widziałem coś podobnego w ośrodku gdzie niby sam się zgłosiłem, że chciałem byłem staż, aby zarobić pieniążki.
Podobne poczucie upośledzenia, napiętnowania, przynosi śledzenie w internecie, przypominanie o tym kiedy pojawię się na jednym czy drugim forum, po sądzony o za lewactwo z grubsza. Niektórzy taką sobie wyznaczają rolę - by stać nad słabszymi, *nieporadnymi*, a ci z kolei, nie potrafią...  - jak to było...? - "Wyjść poza ramy swojej klasy społecznej", cytat z recenzji filmu.

----------


## stalker8

"nad" - nie "przy". Mogłem dać kursywą i *mocniejszą* czcionką - przed - "nieporadnymi".

----------


## stalker8

Bez sensu, bredzę, teraz nie widać kto jest kto.

----------


## malwinka25

Nie, to jest nawet mądre, co piszesz.
Oni i ja jesteśmy faktycznie społecznie odrzuceni. 
Albo na rencie, albo na chorobowym, albo rodzina chce odpocząć. 
Tylko, że ja nie mogę sprzątać. 
Cały czas mi się wydaje, że ktoś stoi za mną z przysłowiową białą rękawiczką. 
Tego nie wiem, czy tam można zmuszać do pracy. 
Musiałabym się spytać wyższych organów , a tego na razie robić nie chcę.

----------


## malwinka25

"To zmuszanie to wciąganie w obłęd, żeby czuli się... upośledzeni,"
To chyba też tam zachodzi. 
Do niczego nie zmuszają, ale do sprzątania tak. 
Teraz chodzę po lekarzach i płaczę, że mnie w psychiatryku gnębią. 
Kamień by się roztopił . 
To nie trwa rok, ani dwa, to trwa już około 15 lat. 
I wiedzą, że trafiłam tam przez depresję.

----------


## stalker8

Tam gdzie ja miałem być, to akurat była część warsztatów terapii zajęciowej - malowanie płotu, prace porządkowe, pomoc w kuchni przy posiłkach. Natomiast to co piszesz, to raczej zacieśnianie wspólnoty, robienie czegoś razem... trochę inaczej można na to spojrzeć, niż dziś nad ranem miałem... 15 lat chodzenia tam... Co Ci się w życiu przytrafiło, ale nie obchodzi mnie to, nie nadaję się do takich rozmów, ja już miałem z jedną panią rozmowy wielomiesięczne... ona mi się śni, ale jednak pomału zapominam ją, bardziej się martwię jak źle będzie może już niedługo, niż tamtą porażką jaki byłem głupi, mały problem w porównaniu z tymi jakie mam teraz. Może jutro przeanalizuję Twoje ostatnie parę zdań, teraz już spać, nawet miło, że mi odpowiedziałaś. Niektórzy nie chcą towarzystwa ludzi, organizowania im zajęć na siłę, aby robić coś razem, a taki chyba jest cel takich warsztatów, bo do samodzielności to tam raczej nie prowadzi nikogo z nich, zawsze będzie ktoś nad nimi; programy pomocowe, że niby mogą pracować, meldować się z tym... też miałem coś takiego później z tego miejsca, w sumie... A napisałbym, że jak przyznałem się u (...), że jakbym... to wtedy mogę się zgłosić, w takie miejsce, są tam też ludzie, którzy żałują i są dowożeni z więzień i ja między nimi miałbym ... za ubezpieczenie, czy nie wiem co... nie mogę otwarcie napisać jaka to była sytuacja. Lepiej zostać ze starymi rodzicami niż szukać sobie... czego? Zarobku, kariery, a co muszę znosić na codzień, w najlepszym razie zaczepki, uwagi, w gorszym, zaostrzenie objawów; od tego moja choroba postępuje; może coś tu jutro wpiszę Tobie, spać.

----------


## stalker8

ktoś się otwarcie wypowiedział, albo cokolwiek żeby zasiać niepewność, przydatny wpis:
→ _medyczka.pl/czy-biorac-olanzapine-moge-utrzymac-57187#post168217_

Do "Malwinki25" miałbym pytanie, czy tam gdzie chadza, czasami też oczekują by uczestnicy terapii odbywali tańce, przy głośnej muzyce. Bo tam gdzie ja się znalazłem, zostałem nawet spytany czy też się przebieram, na ten jutrzejszy bal... Czułem się tam obserwowany, nie rozumiałem, tak mnie zachęcono bezrobotnego, bym tam próbował... W jakich okolicznościach, po krótkim czasie zrezygnowałem to nie napiszę, ale postraszono mnie, dano do zrozumienia, że mogą i mnie orzec.
Następnie uczestnictwo zgłosiłem się do programu "sprawni w pracy" czy jak tam sobie nazwali, i również w tym ośrodku - tańce.... Integracja z osobami po szkole specjalnej - faktycznie nie odbiegam od takich wiele, nie potrafię praktycznie nic, państwo o tym wie. To właśnie sobie przypomniałem by "jej" jeszcze napisać. Natomiast dziś widziałem osobę w jej wieku, o cechach upośledzenia umysłowego, po przeżyciach, która zamieszkuje w miejscu podobnym do jakiego też mogę trafić na stałe, niezaradny; prowadzony przez kościół; z tym, że ja bardziej zniedołężnieję zanim to się stanie... Jestem zmęczony, spać. Wpis "Malwinki25" traktuję jakby ktoś chciał mi o tym przypomnieć.
Ktoś mi przypomniał o olanzapinie, do której - jest w tamtym wątku - proponowała mi młoda doktor... Dzięki za informację o wpływie na libido, tyciu, byciu za ścierkę "na szmacie" w pracy i zerem w życiu.

----------


## malwinka25

Nie obraź się, jesteś taki rozkojarzony. A i tak widzisz niedostatki w leczeniu psychiatrycznym. 
Mam wrażenie, że niektóre zajęcia są zbędne a wręcz szkodliwe.
Nie daje się wybierać spośród nich, co najlepiej pasuje. 
Tańców też nie lubię. 
Lubię rysować na temat, choć nie umiem, ale ostatnio były tylko 2 psychorysunki na 3 miesiące. 
U nas preferują jakieś inne formy plastyczne, których nie umiem nazwać. 
Skręcają bibułę i obklejają nią jajka wielkanocne.
Ani tego, ani tego nie zrobię. Nie mam aż tak sprawnych paluszków.
No to się gapię jak inni to robią.
Ja piszę tylko tutaj, nie udzielam się na innych wątkach forum psychiatrycznego.

----------


## malwinka25

Moja była lekarka nie ma za grosz szacunku ani do mnie, ani do siebie.
Ja już nie mam szacunku do niej. 
Brak szacunku do mnie okazała mówiąc mi "To są chorzy ludzie", gdy jej zgłosiłam przypadki znęcania się nade mną. 
Brak szacunku do siebie okazała, lecąc do terapeutek z uprzedzeniem, że może być chryja z tego. 
To ona jest lekarzem. 
Jak powinno być ? Chciałabym, żeby najpierw wysłuchała, co się tam wydarzyło, a potem zapewniła mnie, że już się to nie powtórzy. No i działanie w tym kierunku, żeby to się nie powtórzyło. 
To, że jej w przychodni nie szanują może wynikać z tego, że w poprzednich latach również mi dokuczano z tego samego powodu, ale nie tak bardzo jak w tym roku. 
Jej się chyba terapeutki nie bały. 
Może jeszcze ktoś tych chorych podpuścił ? 
Kiedyś do niej zapyskowałam, zmęczona przypieprzaniem się towarzyszy niedoli z oddziału. 
Odpowiedziała mi : "Taka pani mądra ?". 
Nie zapytała się w ogóle, czemu jestem wzburzona.
Może wtedy bym wycisnęła z siebie, co tam się dzieje. 
Każe mi o tym zapomnieć. Z tym się zgodzę, że tak powinno być. 
Ale przyjdę znowu na oddział i zacznie się to od nowa. 
Czyli sprawa pozostaje nie załatwiona. 
Taka sytuacja była jeszcze tydzień temu. 
Teraz mam papier od neurologa, że nie nadaję się do pracy fizycznej.
Jeszcze pójdę do ortopedy.

----------


## stalker8

Rozkojarzony widzę niedostatki w leczeniu psychiatrycznym - niby czyim? Moim? Twoim? A chciałbym, żeby były dostatki? Że ktoś mnie, nas, pochwali, pogłaszcze? Praca fizyczna... muszę się położyć zaraz. Niepotrzebna mi, nie wyżyję z pracy, żadnej. Zaświadczenie mi nie pomoże, między ludźmi, którzy mną gardzą za wszystko - nikt nie ma litości nad takimi, którzy nie chcą oddawać swoich zasobów świadcząc na rzecz lepszych społecznie. Ale póki nie zwracają na tyle uwagi, po cichu zarabiam pieniążki, dopóki nie zaczną cisnąć bardziej, a zaczną i wtedy zrezygnuję. Ani leczenia chorób, ani - znalazłem dziś: wykluczony z rynku pracy, to ja. Kontakt z ludźmi - na forum, tutaj, specyficzne jest - wystarczający, reszta czasu na moje zajęcia z sobą samym, odzyskanie myślenia nad rzeczami do których mogę dążyć w dłuższym czasie, jak kiedyś modelarstwo - budowa trwała miesiącami. Przydałby się flow, jaki miałem po moklarze chyba, ale i przed. Tobie też - ale tego ludzie nie napędzą we mnie, nie od nich pochodzi do tego motywacja. Pochodziła od przeżyć estetycznych, jak mi zwrócono uwagę w pzp z urzędu pracy skierowany, ale tamten psycholog nie rozumiał co to znaczy mieć takie przeżycia - teraz ich nie mam. Prawdopodobnie niepotrzebnie próbuję naśladować ludzi z internetu, uczyć się o tym co oni robią - nie będę robił nigdy tego co oni, jestem starszy. Resztę Twojego wpisu z dziś, będę analizował i może odpiszę niedługo.

----------


## malwinka25

Byłam dzisiaj u psychologa. 
Jestem srodze zawiedziona wizytą. 
Pani psycholog nasiadła na mnie, że zdradziłam jakieś tajemnice i że tu nic nie robię. 
Ja do niej : Jak to ja nic nie robię ? Przecież rysuję, rozmawiam i nawet śpiewam. 
Weszła moja matka i zażądała, żeby powiedziała, jakie tajemnice wyniosłam z przychodni. 
Dała się zmanipulować mojej byłej psychiatrze. 
Nie wiem, czy  konflikt z moją byłą psychiatra nie jest przypadkiem także konfliktem  o podłożu narodowościowym. 
Ma tak czarne włosy jak noc. 
Mam przyjaciół wśród Rosjan, o czym wie. 
Może nawet robi to nieświadomie lub podświadomie.
Tak się mnie przyczepiła diablica, że teraz chcę także zapomnieć o niej. 
Ona sprząta, ona pierze, więc ja też to mogę robić. 
Nie bierze pod uwagę moich chorób i moich słabości, i tego , że nie chcę ich publicznie pokazywać.

----------


## malwinka25

Najmniejszy żal mam do pań terapeutek. To są wspaniałe dziewczyny. 
Tylko coś zawiodło z tym, że jednak do gnębienia mnie dochodziło. 
Winię o to głównie moją byłą panią psychiatrę. którą już podejrzewam o wszystko, co najgorsze.

----------


## malwinka25

Dotąd mi się wydawało, że psycholog rozmawia z chorym i potem wyraża opinię. 
Tutaj opinię poznałam zaraz po otworzeniu drzwi.

----------


## malwinka25

Cała sprawa jest tylko wokół jednego problemu. wokół którego wymyśla się różne historie
i stara się mnie oczernić zamiast odciąć mnie od tego problemu. 
Zaświadczenie od neurologa już mam, prześwietlenie chorej nogi też mam. 
Chory kręgosłup, niesprawne ręce. Prawdopodobnie też schizofrenię. 
Co jeszcze mam mieć, żeby mi dali spokój ze sprzątaniem ? 
Nie chcą się  też zgodzić, żebym sprzątaczkę wynajęła.

----------


## malwinka25

I tylko słyszę co jakiś czas , że mogę tu się nie leczyć i mogę tu nie przychodzić. 
Tylko dlatego, że nie chcę tam sprzątać.

----------


## malwinka25

Tak naprawdę wszyscy chcą żyć w błogiej nieświadomości, że nic takiego się nie stało. 
Nie pytają o nic. Tylko od razu mnie osądzają.
A na oddziale mówią, żeby nikogo nie osądzać i dać się wypowiedzieć. 
A pani psycholog dziś powtórzyła plotki mojej byłej psychiatry i nie dała nic powiedzieć o tym, co się tam działo.

----------


## stalker8

Ależ ktoś się bawi, wywala mnie stąd co chwila, chyba trojan. :]
Jeszcze raz próba: - Sprzątanie jako kara za zachowanie, uporczywe, namolne... - to do mnie te Twoje posty za moje wczorajsze tutaj? Ktoś uważa, że do niczego więcej się nie nadaję - i ja się z tym zgadzam. 2. Lubię jak jest schludnie i w domu nawet chętnie sprzątam, od paru lat. Bo mnie to trochę uspokaja - czuję się bezpieczniej w posprzątanym pomieszczeniu. Być może dlatego, że kiedyś trafiłem, chyba nawet nie  w internecie, na jakiś psycho-test, gdzie było pytanie sugerujące "czy czujesz się niepewnie w zabałaganionym, brudnym" - chodziło o miejsce, w którym się wcześniej nie było, a nagle okazało się takie. Odpowiedziałem sobie, że nie - bo jestem przyzwyczajony do syfu (fakt, młodszy byłem). A teraz... 

Inaczej - nie lubią Ciebie/mnie, to brudzą; nie zbiorę myśli, żeby to określić. Sprzątaj, to się będą mniej czepiać, a też jak wyżej piszę - to trochę uspokaja, widać efekty pracy, powód do zadowolenia z siebie - przynajmniej taki. Przytulnie i sobie sam posprzątam, moje. O własnie - nikt nie przytuli, to sprzątaj, to jest myśl. Reszta jak coś zrozumiem z Twojego wołania. Masz około 50 lat? - bo nie chce mi się dziś drugi raz szukać w Twoim tekście... To jest wiek, w którym się zostaje bez mamy i taty, będąc takim jak ja, a Ty piszesz do mnie. Wirtualna, czy nie, trochę miło, że jesteś. Dziś mam też dość mimo, że spokojnie w pracy, ale ludzie, z którymi kompletnie nie potrafię rozmawiać, ani przebywać - jestem jaki jestem, to już rozumiem, może mogę zrezygnować, iść na bezrobocie, ale się jeszcze boję, no i tutaj na forum jeśli chcę być, to też muszę się zachowywać - rozumiem tak Twoje słowa.

----------


## malwinka25

Nie mówię do ciebie, ale miło, że odpowiedziałeś.
Chcę , żeby mnie zwolnili z tego i zwolnią.
Innej opcji nie widzę. 
Po prostu opisuję, przez co przeszłam.
Czy dręczenie przez innych chorych jest formą terapii czy czegokolwiek pozytywnego? 
Może tylko, że skóra twardnieje i się zacięłam na całego. 
Widzę, że ich usprawiedliwiasz.
A ja spalę ich budę.

----------


## malwinka25

Jeśli lubisz sprzątać, to sprzątaj. 
Mnie sprzątanie przychodni nie rajcuje.

----------


## stalker8

Znowu - jak mam to odczytywać...?
Usprawiedliwiam, tych którzy robią brud, bo chcą, żebym poczuł - ich brud? Czy tych, którzy brudzą nieumyślnie. Ja mam mało do sprzątania, tylko moje zacisze, nie jakaś przychodnia. Do Ciebie nie przychodzą? Zabrzmiało jak głos moderatorki, a chciałabyś żeby nie przychodzili?
Pisałem wyżej: przeżyć estetycznych - tu jest klucz, też dziś myślałem nad tym. Przed internetem, ja sam je sobie stwarzałem, z wyobraźni, potrzebowałem zaspokoić i robiłem to. A od tamtej pory mam je, tego rodzaju właściwie tylko z internetu. Gdzieś widziałem, że u autystyków - to kolejna myśl dzisiejsza - utrata równowagi psychicznej wskutek przykrego zdarzenia w ciągu dnia potrafi tak wyłączyć. Nie wiem czemu to sugerowali - być może wcale nie mnie. Jakiego rodzaju to były przeżycia... nie wspomniałem tu chyba o zbieraniu grzybów w lesie, łażeniu godzinami wiele lat temu, odwiedzanie tych miejsc, dzikich, samotnie. Czy potrafiłbym znowu funkcjonować w ten sposób, pisałem o kontakcie z ludźmi przez internet, takim jak tu. Oraz o lekturze horroru "Jestem legendą". Nie mam pomysłu na odpowiednie zajęcia, przeważa poczucie upływającego życia. Również, nie przyjmuję argumentu, że aby zasłużyć na przeżycie trzeba  przyjąć jakąś formę przymusu, żeby był porządek. To ja może nie będę analizował,  co jest w Twoich postach powyżej o mnie, bo zdaje się, chodzi tylko o to, że jestem tutaj irytujący i mam odejść. W sumie to napisałem swoje, nic więcej ciekawego o sobie nie mam, ani z patologii opisywać swojej też po co - jakich wiele.

----------


## malwinka25

Jeżeli nikt nie będzie zainteresowany moimi opowieściami w przychodni, opiszę je tutaj z naruszeniem tajemnicy.

----------


## malwinka25

Ja nic do ciebie nie mam. Nie znam cię. 
Przeżywam tutaj i miotam się, że mnie się do czegoś zmusza 
i że jeszcze ktoś z pacjentów mi grozi , że będzie mnie zmuszał w przyszłym roku. 
Wtedy już będzie wojna na całego. 
Przychodnię to jednak gówno obchodzi.

----------


## stalker8

Nie całkiem "gówno", bo nawet bardzo, ale tak jakby właśnie w ten sposób, że na to samo wychodzi.
Zwijane kulki z bibuły tam do wyklejania świętych obrazków - wiary w życie po śmierci, wiecznej nagrody coś, pełno ich tam na ścianach, niektóre wyróżniają się, chyba kompozycją, robi je facet, który to lubi i ma tam za to znaczący status, a nawet o ile wiem (słyszałem) studia kazali mu dorobić, pozostali pracownicy też są po takich. No i jak przyjedzie kontrola, to jest niby, że to tam się tak rozwijają artystycznie, a faktycznie większość z nich nie była w stanie manualnie zrobić niczego takiego. Mają opiekę... Faktycznie każdy się nadaje tam; bez skrupułów  w miasteczku. Niektórzy dorabiali pamiętam na budowie, słyszałem też, że mieli coś w sądzie; albo, że komuś jak nie uczęszcza tam to rentę zabiorą, ale zdaje się teraz już tak nie ma, bo po co dawać renty takim w ogóle, albo nawet: dawać - rodzinie, bo wiadomo jakie są dochody w takich rodzinach, państwo to wszystko kontroluje sprawnie. Co jeszcze... No, dostają farmaceutyki, przynajmniej niektórzy, a inni  w takim stanie, że to nawet nie potrzebne. Jest też pokój wyciszeń (w więzieniach teraz chyba nie ma, ale widziałem w tv kiedyś - tzw. 'dźwięki', dawne czasy chyba, teraz nikogo nawet w więzieniach władza nie bije). To się kumuluje, takie przykre doświadczenia, dla porównania mnie z innymi. Przedwczoraj w przymierzalni dwa lustra i widziałem swoją chudą grdykę i twarz, plecy i ręce z profilu - nie mam po co wychodzić do ludzi. A wymyślone zajęcia jakiekolwiek w domowym zaciszu faktycznie tym bardziej bez sensu. Oprócz tego, są tam oceniani, przez psychologów, pedagogów, z postępów w moralności, ale co się dalej działo to nie wiem, bo uciekłem. Natomiast tutaj na forum takich ocen nie ma; zamiast obrazków i rękodzieła na ścianach, że jest dobrze, chyba reklamy, też dla oznaki panowania nad sytuacją. Coś wczoraj bredziłem tu o przeżyciach etycznych.

----------


## stalker8

→ medyczka.pl/skrajna-apatia-i-leki-jak-58810#post168847
spowodować zmiany w osobowości, w ten sposób, że jednocześnie pozbawić możliwości i ogłupić, obiecując. Uzasadnić to wyższymi wartościami społecznymi. Potem za późno, nim doszedłem o co chodzi i to jest nie do odzyskania, uważam, że starszyzna to przewidzieli, zawsze tak jest. Ostatnio dowiedziałem się dopiero, co ów platon, kto ojciec, żona, co demokracja, itp. Wcześniej to miałem niepoukładane. Ty do mnie piszesz zaimek zwrotny z małej litery, ja rzadko tak robię, respekt u mnie do innych bardziej niż szacunek, którego nie ma bez osiągnięć. Grzeczność, posłuszeństwo, umieć wyrażać, nie siebie - jeżeli nie jestem piękny, dobry, a tylko grzeczne "gówno", które ktoś przeznaczony do tego posprząta; skojarzyło mi się też na pryzmę, nawóz. Zaraz polecą niby idiotyczne pytania o jakieś leki psychiatryczne, albo durnowato  spisane wyliczenia objawów, niepokojących; kojarzę, że na innych forach, typu hyperreal, nerwica, fobia, takiego stylu nie widziałem, czyżby tutaj cięższe przypadki, same braki umysłowe i po co się z tym kryć, udawać lepszy wygląd, ale też pamiętam od czasu do czasu tekst spisany ze wskazaniem na lepsze wychowanie, że ktoś delikatnie zagubiony ma przejściowe trudności.

----------


## stalker8

A tak poza tym "Malwinko" to nie piszesz, czego poza "nie sprzątaniem" byś chciała, a to jest pewnie banalnie proste, tak samo jak u mnie - nie bać się życia, radzić sobie, mieć plany. Nawet chyba juz nie wyobrażam sobie jakichś małych rzeczy do zrobienia żeby się dowartościować sobie. Bo poza tą niby pracą, nie mam siły już zabrać się za siebie, nigdy nie miałem do tego dyscypliny, woli, chęci, nie wiem co to znaczy, jak to jest, zaczynam coś ponad moje możliwości, bo mi się durnie wydaje, że mogę, a potem, chyba już wreszcie dostrzegam, że nic nie jestem w stanie. Niektórzy po prostu są niezdolni i tylko to można z nimi zrobić.

----------


## malwinka25

Właściwie mam problem ze sprzątaniem, krojeniem, obieraniem,  gotowaniem dla 40 ludzi, wszelkimi robotami precyzyjnymi, które wymagają umiejętności manualnych. Również ze schylaniem karku dosłownie i w przenośni. 
Rysować też nie umiem, ale czasami liczy się pomysł, na przykład nowa metoda rysowania.
Czasem z bazgrania coś wychodzi i nawet może to się komuś spodobać. 
Prawdopodobnie jestem przemądrzała. 
No ale co mam zrobić skoro ich zadanie nie są trudne? 
A mój krąg znajomych z internetu jest w miarę wykształcony i twórczy. 
Mój najlepszy znajomy zna wszystkie języki słowiańskie, orientuje się w paru językach pozasłowiańskich. 
Oprócz tego przedstawiał mi gwarę syberyjską języka rosyjskiego i ostatnio oglądałam stronę na internecie w języku Mansów - takiego ludu syberyjskiego. To jest taki poliglota-amator. 
To znaczy nie wiem, na które języki ma certyfikat. 
Jeszcze jest paru artystów o znanych nazwiskach lub coraz bardziej znanych.
Mam do niektórych numery telefonów lub skype.
Jak się tym  nie pochwalić ? 
Sama też miałam fajny pomysł, który chwycił na internecie.
Oprócz tego znam ludzi o bardzo ciekawych zainteresowaniach. 
Na przykład ludzi, którzy zajmują się rekonstrukcjami i przedstawieniami historycznymi. 
Także poznałam informatyków i fizyków.
Teraz mówię o swoich znajomościach internetowych. 
Po psychiatrykach też można poznać interesujących ludzi.
Czy z tego powodu mam tam milczeć ? 
Raz było tak fajnie, ze kupiłam na swoje urodziny 2 torty. 
A w tym roku nawet cukierków nie skosztowali z tej okazji.

----------


## malwinka25

Musiała ich ta diablica moja była pani doktor namówić do szykanowania mnie.
Albo jej to sprawiało jakąś radość, kiedy to się działo. 
Inaczej by nie powiedziała, że to są chorzy ludzie, tak jakby kazała mi się zamknąć.

----------


## malwinka25

O, właśnie.
Chyba najbardziej bym teraz chciała przestać przed kimkolwiek czapkować i o cokolwiek prosić. 
Nie przez to , że mam z tym problemy, gdyż nie mam problemów z szukaniem pomocy i proszeniem o cokolwiek. 
Ale chciałabym tak żyć, żeby tego nie potrzebować.

----------


## malwinka25

Koniec tematu. Już dyskutować na ten temat nie będę.

----------


## stalker8

To może być takie miejsce:
→ rzeszow.tvp.pl/33976999/w-blazowej-otwarto-dom-zdrowia
ja jednak miałem na myśli dwa inne, w radiu dziś o nich nie mówili, więc też ani słowa kto tam pilnuje. Jedna z kobiet powiedziała, że ta praca jest dla niej pasją, może krótko tam jest. A co mają powiedzieć tam, gdzie mnie zaniosło.

Malwinka... Jak Ty mnie znasz. To mi wygląda podejrzanie, jakby moja pani pisała tutaj, też nadawała takie komunikaty, takim kodem.
Myślę od pewnego czasu, że nie jest ważne co się robi w pracy, jeśli zdrowie dopisuje i są siły, żeby poza nią dążyć do... bycia kimś ponad niski status społeczny.



> Musiała ich ta diablica moja była pani doktor namówić do szykanowania mnie.
> Albo jej to sprawiało jakąś radość, kiedy to się działo. 
> Inaczej by nie powiedziała, że to są chorzy ludzie, tak jakby kazała mi się zamknąć.


 Kompletnie tej części nie rozumiem, późniejsze o szukaniu pomocy - odczytuję.
Mam małą teorię - co Ty na to: Jestem tym kim byłem jako dziecko, małe, chyba jeszcze przed pójściem do szkoły, a nawet przedszkola na wsi. Elementarz - parowóz, który próbowałem rysować, modelarstwo; Kwapiszon na dachu budynku w srebrzystym myśliwcu typu Mig - takie latały wtedy na niebie, głośno, że aż się bałem, ,mówiono o Pershingach, po latach dowiedziałem się i spodobało mi się myśleć, że to przez rozmieszczenie Pershingów. Akordeon pamiętam moment gdy przyniosła mamy przyrodnia siostra, byłem maleńki; był czerwony, rubinowy, jak pierścionek mamy, w którym się przeglądałem w kościele i zaczepiałem organistę, który mnie później uczył, miał 8 basów. Ruskie litery... nigdy ich nie zrealizowałem, do dziś słabo czytam, ale były w domu obok polskich, bo... i tu już trochę za dużo, ale chyba na piętrze, przyniesione ze szkoły podstawowej. Z książek z żółtym tygrysem... - szalony lot, szósta klasa, na Ju-88, natomiast Opowieści o prawdziwym człowieku nie czytałem nigdy, mimo, że to lektura, ale po dziesięcioleciach, rozumiem jak to możliwe - oni tacy są, tak mi się to składa do kupy, bo tak chcę do tego wracać. Wspólny pierwiastek angielski, pozwolę sobie jeszcze - też, druga, pierwsza klasa podstawówki, ale tutaj akurat trzecia, albo czwarta, miałem już radio za pieniądze z pierwszej komunii: → youtube.com/watch?v=LAJWIHtsxvA Wychowawyczni w ósmej klasie powiedziała, że nie spodziewała się, że tak słabo czytam, a w szóstej twierdziła, że czuję język; w piątej tamta, o której pisałem, że miała Lenina na ścianie też zwróciła w tamtej szkole na mnie uwagę - bo ta pierwsza tak mnie wyuczyła i może miałem przewagę nad innymi dziećmi, pamiętam, że także z matematyki (tak, ona w pierwszych klasach) i potem... do matury też matematykę wybrałem, ale to z obowiązku i nie ważne - błądzę za wspomnieniem o mojej pani, czyli seks mi się roi ciągle, ale to nie był z nią seks, tylko jakiś smutek, taka umowa, nie wiem co. Nie wiem co zrobić z informacjami od Ciebie, zgadzam się, że w psychuszce mogą być atrakcyjni pacjenci, których warto spotkać, ale nie ja, spać.

----------


## stalker8

Poruszyłaś tyle ważnych dla mnie kwestii, pomogłaś.
Chcę na to odpowiedzieć, na ile zdołam. Także z drugich for, obu, jakbym w głowę dostał.

10 lat różnicy, to jest chyba tyle, że współcześnie... różnica nie do odrobienia, nie będzie porozumienia między mną a młodszymi, tak jak ktoś napisał na forum gazeta, o nauce języków - nie jestem do nauki przyzwyczajony, nie wiem co to jest, tylko sobie roję, że chcę przynależeć do lepszych społecznie, a tak jak moi rodzice - nie chce mi się rozkminiać pilota do telewizora przecież. ! I moja pani była o ile lat młodsza z tego powodu, abym przy tym dostrzegł, a nie ślepy szedł za nią.
Tak i osoby ode mnie starsze - mogą mieć równie bardzo inny sposób postrzegania, myślenia, w zależności z jakiego środowiska się wywodzą. To zawsze tak działa. I teraz - powraca wątek:
→medyczka.pl/dysonans-poznawczy-57324
I powraca motyw ośrodka dla nieprzystosowanych - jak Mansowie, którzy nie obronią swojej tożsamości, za słabi, czy też nie mają wyraźnej na tyle wartościowej, część z nich się wchłonie, a reszta wymrze w rezerwacie czerwonych, mój doktor powiedział jak to on, że borne sulinowo może by dla mnie dla odpoczynku, ale Ty raczej masz na myśli, czy jest miejsce, gdzie czułabyś się dobrze, przy kim - jeśli (i tu już dociera) - "tamci są chorzy"... mam czytać: "zdrowi", więc mają inne zapatrywania, a ja zachowuję się tak jakbym miał prawo uważać siebie za zdrowszego niż jestem i mądrzejszego niż byłem bez nich, tych "znajomych" o szerokich horyzontach, które sięgają nawet na Syberię, albo wszędzie gdzie mnie nie ma. Ot rozwiązałem Twoją zagadkę, terapeutko, moderatorko.
A lekarka (lekarze) - czy czują satysfakcję... uważam, że czują, w tym, że ich opinie się liczą, jako tych którzy odnoszą sukcesy, wyznaczają kierunek i wzorce, w tym sensie "napuszczają" na gorszego społecznie, niezaradnego.
I Twoje magiczne 50 lat - też się tu na forum przewija, jako wiek kobiety, dystans, który się przechodzi i funkcjonuje jako kto dla młodszych, a starszych... Moja pani wspominała, że swoich rówieśników uważała chyba za niedojrzałych, próbujących nastoletnich wrażeń, że może niby dlatego ja ją interesowałem, tak jak wcześniej inni - i mówiła też, że koleżanki potrafiły zażartować, że woli starszych. Ale to do czasu, aż spotkała w końcu kogoś odpowiedniego w jej wieku - pewnie "partnera".
O podporządkowaniu ekonomii napisać nie mam skupienia, zapomniałem co chcę o tym. 
Problemem jest to, że w takie miejsce trafiając będę miał raczej jak w obecnej pracy - i to chyba mówisz - a nie jak pośród ludzi, którzy przez stan zdrowia i sposób bycia nie potrafią się gdzie indziej odnaleźć, a _tam - mają wspólny język_.
Tam też nie będę mógł. Żyłem marzeniami, ale one już chyba umarły. Nie wiem czego chcę, ani w dalszym ciągu co mogę. Naświetlono mi wczoraj, że możliwości umysłowe po prostu się obniżają z wiekiem, tym bardziej przy mojej chorobie i nieprzyzwyczajeniu do treningu umysłu, a jeszcze do tego takiej pracy, w której nie tylko przymus prac manualnych (wpisywanie danych to też praca tego rodzaju, nawet jeszcze gorzej), a - i tego póki tam chodzę, boję się otwarcie pisać co - sposób traktowania, wypowiadania się o mnie i w końcu stwarzanie fizycznego zagrożenia dla zdrowia, za bunt i brak umiejętności zachowania się, głupek niestety, niezbyt inteligentny, mający ich za naiwnych ze skrupułami, no to już wiem, że nie mają ich, ale tolerują i satysfakcjonuje ich/je, że kompletnie nie wiem co ze sobą zrobić i siedzę tam, boję się po prostu co będzie dalej, jeśli bym właśnie zrezygnował, to szanse na rentę są takie, że... nie muszę dostać, przez to że mam wymagany staż i dokumentację z pojedynczym wpisem o niezdolności, nic nie znaczącym, ani z takich pieniędzy wtedy (kolejne marzenie) tak samo kompletnie nic, nie umiem żadnych wydać funkcjonalnie, to jest jak to piszą o chorych na sm "za trudne" więc nie próbuję. A, też pamiętam wątek o dziewczynie cosplayerce - "siri", znowu, że gdzie miałaby taka nierozumiana przez otoczenie iść, pomagać, zobaczyć, co przez chwilę pomyślałem. Ale ja nie chcę pomagać i piszę co widziałem, nie dogadałbym się nigdzie - a tamci, których ubodłem tu wpisem z 11.09.2017, dają do zrozumienia, że za językiem trzeba nadążać, to też przecież okazała mi moja pani, dziewczyna na wschód. No i to jest za daleko, czy tam, czy do jakiedoś ośrodka, czyli jest mi dobrze w domu przy rodzicach, uporczywie nie chcę się z tym pogodzić, że nie mogę więcej, przecież nic nie wiem, tak jak mówiła doktor (kwestia szacunku) i moja pani też, że nic nie wiem, no nie wiem, więc gdzie miałbym iść i po co, durny gdzieś wyżej próbuję mierzyć, a w internecie kwękać i kąsać.

----------


## stalker8

_→youtube.com/watch?v=tVeM8SRrSwo_
beryl został "moją panią, życie swe bym oddał za nią" ;/

----------


## stalker8

Niekoniecznie zabrał... Nie wkręcaj mi, że to miał być tort:
_→medyczka.pl/rybi-zapach-penisa-i-problem-58785
→medyczka.pl/skrajna-apatia-i-leki-jak-58810_
Ani tym bardziej to:
→_medyczka.pl/andropauza-objawy-1586_
To razem ile? Chyba trzy?

"Kod" - "Malwinki" - jest stąd, poznaję teraz:
_→youtube.com/watch?v=1NJ17Epjh6g
→wikipedia.org/wiki/Bromba_i_inni_

Być może chodzi jej jednak o najnowszą, reklamowaną ileż to lat temu w tv... - też nie widziałem, a tajemnicę szyfru Marabuta, to ile mogłem mieć lat - Malwinka może mieć faktycznie 50, czyli wtedy jakieś... 13? :-) :-/ mam na myśli - gdy ja na to patrzyłem, prawie dziś nie pamiętam, a jednak pamiętam <3 :-) Co jeszcze pamięta "Malwinka"?
Skąd przychodzi?

To:
_→lubimyczytac.pl/ksiazka/73457/bambuko-czyli-skandal-w-krainie-gier_
Streszczenie czytałem chyba w 2010, już z internetu, ale nie pamiętam nic.
Brombę - w szóstej klasie, wybrałem Glusia pomyleńca, pamiętam, na lekcji. Jaką bajkę oglądaliśmy z magnetowidu, gdy najlepsza wychowawczyni zaprowadziła nas do blblioteki, też wiosną... kupiłem wtedy w kiosku brytyjski lotniskowiec i Panzerjager 38t. Na pewno ta bajka była specjalna, od tamtych pań. Miałem opryszczkę w nosie, ale nie wiedziałem co, właśnie od tamtej pory mi nawraca. Nie zastnanawiałem się co czują inne dzieci, te modele nie były wcale tanie - Mały Modelarz i Mikromodel.

_→nostalgia.pl_
Co mówi do mnie Malwinka??

Mam z tamtymi elitami na pniaku, cóż. Pisze o znajomości z informatykami - po co mi to było... kiedyś myślałem, że powinienem mierzyć wysoko, to fakt, natomiast około 2012 roku pojawiła się myśl o darmowym systemie operacyjnym, bo miałem piracki xp, no i podobno bezpiecznym, odpornym na wirusy, włamania... do stron porno... aby poczuć się nerdem, o których przeczytałem, że są, chciałem też poznawać Windows, administrować jakby zbudować sobie coś, zakupić nowy komputer i próbować czegoś takiego właśnie, instalować różne programiki, które go ulepszają.
Przed poznaniem z moją panią, historia niepełnosprawnego użytkownika forum, który chciał zagrać dziewczynie "gdybym miał gitarę", żeby wróciła do niego, naiwnie wierzył - taka przepowiednia, czy coś? Natomiast dla mnie taka melodia wtedy:
→youtube.com/watch?v=J__ZtoiQLGY nagranie z datą 2014, ale chyba było już w 2012, rok później pokój, nie zwróciłem uwagi który numer, może i 8, w recepcji były panie uprzedzone, tak podejrzewam, o tym że przyprowadzi ze sobą upośledzonego - teraz dopiero pomyślałem: przez kogo, ale raczej sama to załatwiła. Nie mam nostalgii i nie chce mi się oglądać prlowskiej bajki, może później. To jest jakaś chora sytuacja.

----------


## malwinka25

Mój lekarz się mnie spytał, czy mi nie wstyd wykorzystywać mojej starej matki ? W domu jak się nie posprząta, nie ma biedy. Ale jeszcze na terenie przychodni nie usłyszałam od nikogo, że im wstyd, że do tego dochodziło. Co więcej, nikt nie chce o tym w ogóle rozmawiać. Tak jakby do znęcania się na oddziale dziennym nie doszło.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mój lekarz się mnie spytał, czy mi nie wstyd wykorzystywać mojej starej matki ? W domu jak się nie posprząta, nie ma biedy. Ale jeszcze na terenie przychodni nie usłyszałam od nikogo, że im wstyd, że do tego dochodziło. Co więcej, nikt nie chce o tym w ogóle rozmawiać. Tak jakby do znęcania się na oddziale dziennym nie doszło.


 Nie rozumiem co to za metafora z tym znęcaniem na "oddziale dziennym". Natomiast właśnie widzę, skąd to "Malwinka" przychodzi za mną - tym razem nocą(?). Nie rozumie jeden z drugim co robię, ani dlaczego; uważa się za lepszego i z poczuciem misji, czy co... Może przeżył więcej lat i mu się wydaje, że więcej widział, więcej rozumie wie, bo się naczytał nawet - sam nie wie czego, durny.
A porównania, żadnego nie ma, bo nie przeżył tego co ja i na tym możemy zakończyć wątek z "Malwinką" - chyba, że chcesz go ciągnąć dalej, tylko po co? Żeby mi co udowodnić? Że tu będziesz straszyć konsekwencjami? Bo żyjesz lepiej niż ja, nie ponosząc żadnych? Tak jak wczoraj napisałem, tam, że tu wlazłeś ktokolwiek - mam coś do opisania tej użytkowniczce, aby dać jej znowu do myślenia, a Ty jak chcesz i to sobie zobaczyć, to też będziesz widział i wtedy mnie pouczaj, moralny.

----------


## malwinka25

To mój wątek . Ja za tobą nie chodzę.
Nie masz nic konkretnego do napisania, nie pisz.
Daj mi spokój.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tak się składa, że czasem coś miałbym, ale jestem zablokowany. A chodzisz to za mną Ty. Przy czym, ja chciałem (pamiętasz?), żebyś czasem przy mnie była, bo są takie chwile, że się rozumiemy - tak mi się wydaje. Ty przypominasz mi, czego młodsi nie rozumieją i że nie mam na co od nich liczyć, ani od nikogo, bo liczy się kto komu przynosi prestiż, a ja go Tobie obniżam, więc o mnie przypominasz. A ja Tobie, że ginę i dlatego - chciałbym, żeby wróciło tamto nierealne, gdy było bezpiecznie i pewnie nie próbowałem sobie tłumaczyć świata, tylko żyłem swoimi przeżyciami, do czego nadal dążę. Źle się czuję, Malwinka, boli mnie. Nie mam gdzie iść. Mój wpis zakopano szybko. medyczka.pl/ketrel-kobieta-81-lat-7983#post173067 A wczorajsze siedzenie do późna, po którym pojawił się Twój wpis tutaj, to u mnie nie była złość, tylko bezsilność i żeby się od tego jakoś właśnie w ten mój sposób... jest beznadziejnie, myślę o niej, o tamtym co się wydarzyło przez internet; nie wiem jak to tu napisać, a do tamtej młodej użytkowniczki napiszę, mam jej do przekazania co u mnie.

----------


## malwinka25

Mam problem, który dzięki tobie nie mogę zaradzić, bo piszesz, nie wiadomo po jaką cholerę.
Ty przychodzisz na mój wątek, a nie ja do ciebie. 
Przestań pisać u mnie. 
Nie znam cię.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

To mówisz, że jednak mnie nie znasz, nie chcesz (znać)...
→ _dobreprogramy.pl/Najwieksze-strony-nagrywaja-zachowania-uzytkownikow.-Jak-sie-chronic,News,84337.html_
No, i jak takiej "jednej, ze stron" się użytkownika zachowanie nie spodoba to się może użytkownik doigrać, jak jedna ze 
"stron" założy jemu "wątek". ;| Oj, Malwinka, Malwinka... ;| <kręci głową>

----------


## malwinka25

Tu nie jest czat na onecie. 
To jest strona dotycząca medycyny. 
Ilość postów jakie zostawiłeś, sądzę, że obesrałeś wszystkie wątki na tej stronie.
znając się na temacie lub nie znając.
Won stąd.
Na medyczce nie szuka się znajomych. 
Chcesz pogadać o swoich problemach, załóż swój wątek.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Przesiedziałem cały dzień; wysiadają mi oczy; marne dni ostatnio, nie mam siły wstawać, ani co próbować z tego co wcześniej, za słaby; źle się czuję, mam objawy, wziąłem żeby nie bolało. Nie chcę tam wracać, gdzie pisałem, nie chodzi o sprzątanie, nie napiszę co, choć zarzekałem się, że to zrobię - nie, nie ma sensu. Osobnego tematu ze mną nie chcę, zastanawia mnie, czemu się pojawiłaś Malwinko znowu - zareagowałem trochę wściekle, ale teraz myślę, że może mi chciałaś przypomnieć o tym, co tu napisałem, że czym się chwalę. Nie chwalę, raczej... moimi marzeniami, a Ty mi chyba trochę podpowiedziałaś, żebym choć to trochę poznawał dalej; a ja wiem, że to jest dla innych irytujące, że i tak będę na ułomnym poziomie, ale no tylko tak umiem wypełnić sobie tymi marzeniami czas, tak jak wyżej napisałem, aby nie myśleć o jego upływie, a jeszcze jaki obolały jestem, siedzę tyle jakbym miał się wykończyć - pogoda taka, że nie wyjdę i jeszcze wszystko mnie boli... nie mogę napisać o tym. Zresztą końce roków są od paru lat takie z objawami, nie gniewaj się na mój język teraz. Jestem zmęczony i trzeba spać - nic nie zrobiłem, nie poczytałem należycie aby pójść do przodu, cały czas piszę to samo. Słucham znowu muzyki, nie pokażę jakiej i tak siedzę. Czat Onetu - nie nadaję się. A może mi pokażesz jakieś miejsce w internecie dla niepełnosprawnych w taki sposób jak ja, gdzie nie ma cenzury moderatorskiej tak jak tutaj i można rozmawiać swobodnie i sobie coś przy tym wyobrażać. Nie ma takiego. Muszę się położyć, sirdalud i krople do oczu; Synapsa napisał... mam też drugi lek, który z tyzanidyną bardzo obciąży wątrobę. Nie wiem jak to dalej będzie, bo jest znowu źle, słabo się czuję, nie wiem jak sobie poradzić, żeby nie bolało i się wykaraskać, no to pa, przepraszam za to co wyżej, Malwinka, inny nie będę, jutro się pewnie przypomnę. Baclofen na zachowania kompulsywne moje przy tym - co Ty na to? Czy też wątroba nie wytrzyma? Nie chodzi o sprzątanie, tylko o coś co powoduje objawy neurologiczne, zagraża rzutem choroby, przez co przestałem ćwiczyć, bo jednak zdarzało się dość często, no i moje zniechęcenie narastało od wielu tygodni, teraz rozumiesz? Zresztą, teraz oprócz bólu..gardło i język mocniej, osłabłem, trzęsłem się dzisiaj myjąc rano; a jak mnie tu znajdą - nie Ci od których mi się wydaje, że Ty jesteś (nie wiem od których jesteś, chyba od tych pierwszych, to nic aż takiego) zamaskowany ten mój wpis, żeby się niełatwo czytał, ci z życia poza internetem, żeby mnie nie znaleźli, bo uprawiam taki hazard, rozumiesz. Jest mi ciężko, nie potrafię siebie kontrolować, tu piszę jakby o pomoc, ale wobec tego co poza internetem właśnie zagrożenia przez moją głupotę i naiwność, zachowania, na to nie mam wpływu, siedzę tak z choroby która się zaostrzyła i bezsilności wobec, dobra tyle, nie wiem czy rozumiesz, ale nie mogę otwarcie napisać.. Jestem spokojny, nie denerwuję się, nie telepię ze strachu czy coś, przyzwyczaiłem się, że tam dostaję ciosy większe i mniejsze, czyli jednak mam strach, jak idę i potem tam siedzę, tak, to jest nie do wytrzymania. A jeszcze Ci powiem, że ostatnio byłem głupio gadatliwy i ludzie to widzą, i były reakcje na to; nie mogę jednak napisać - rozumiesz czy nie rozumiesz? Ja nie przeczę żem jest psychiczny - nie nadaję się do życia z ludźmi, już pisałem, ani w internecie, ani poza nim, tylko bym tu przypominał o sobie, wiem, że to męczące dla innych. Źle się czuję, już nie mogę, zaraz się położę.

----------


## malwinka25

Strony bez cenzury nie ma.
Szkoda że cię nie mogę zablokować. 
Ja szukam pomocy na swoim wątku w swojej sprawie.
Zaniżasz strasznie poziom pomocy.
Podejrzewam, że niektórzy boją się tu pisać, żeby taki troll się do nich nie dossał.
To jest strona medyczna a nie klubowa.
Nie mogę ci pomóc, sama mam problemy.
Twoje wpisy mi szkodzą.
Szukam pomocy a nie pierdzielenia w bambus. 
Odejdź.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

No, teraz bardziej konkretnie i jaśniej.. I akurat przypomniałaś się tutaj, po mojej aktywności w internecie. Poprzednio, gdy założyłaś temat, zresztą też - i to właśnie jakiej. A czemu to nikt Tobie jednak nie odpisał żeby pomóc? A innym tutaj kto odpisuje i w jaki sposób? - Nie jakieś trole, bo na "wyższym poziomie pomocy". Przypomniałem sobie, nie chodzi nawet o cenzurę za to co komu od kogo szkodzi przez "wpisy" - moje, są bo?... roszczę sobie prawo do demonstrowania własnego punktu widzenia. A pisać też się boję, czyli to nie jest tak całkiem. I Ty jak tu siedzisz już trochę, a żyjesz też dość długo, to wiesz, że pomocy w takich sprawach nie ma! Można się najwyżej próbować wyżalić, o błędach jakie się popełniło - i zauważ, ja nie stawiam pytań o siebie w tym dziale: 'dlaczego'. A też, kto swoim pisaniem stawia takie, w tonie nierozumiejącym, robi z siebie kogoś z kim nie warto się zadawać, no upośledzonego - nie chce mi się odkopywać jednego z komentarzy w dziale 'sprawy forum', o tym jakie to naiwne problemy zwykli ludzie tu mają; inna sprawa na ile są to "wirtualne" wpisy().

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Może warto się trochę wyciszyć i wtedy będzie lepiej. Mnie bardzo pomogły tabletki nervomix. Są ziołowe, więc nie uzalezniają, ale po ich wzięciu uspokoiłam się i nie robiłam wszystkiego w nerwach, a też miałam sporo stresu i nie mogłam się na niczym skupić

----------


## malwinka25

Wynoś się z mojego wątku . Precz !

----------


## stalker8

No, ale czyj ten wątek właściwie jest - kto go komu założył? Jeśli chodzi o śledztwo - dawno został zamknięty: sprawdzono kto jest po drugiej stronie i, że lepiej aby się wynosił, bo nic nie wnosi, a nie firmuje sobą promocji, która trwa. I jeszcze ktoś miałby po takim sprzątać.
Straszysz, za moją wczoraj aktywność wieczorem w innym miejscu śledztwa, a ja tam nic nie mam do roboty, do opowiadania - o to Ci chodzi. Nie rozumiesz, że ja nie mam z tego satysfakcji, zmieniło się. Ja bym wolał dążyć do tego co zdrowi po prostu, ale mi przypominasz/przypominają wszyscy, że mi nie wolno - no jak wiem, że nie dam rady. Ale też wiem, że gadanie co się stało gdzieś, a gdzie teraz i ówdzie mi się źle, przykro dzieje - to nic nie da! Miałem zrozumieć, że "nie dam rady", tak mi nawet napisano zaraz po tamtym (no właśnie nie opiszę tu po czym, po cholerę wracać do tego, miałem dostać przykrość, bo mój żal jest zły). No nie dam rady. A to jeszcze napiszę, że bym nie chodził już nigdzie, sam na spacer czasem, aby jakoś wyżyć, a wiesz jak mnie boli teraz? Łyknę coś z rana, odliczam czas do tego, a i to może nie uśmierzyć, nawet boję się pisać gdzie mnie boli na ciele, bo za dużo paplę o sobie, hazardzista, jak wspomniano w innym miejscu, żebym widział to słowo. Nie rozwinąłem zdolności, nie mając ich i mierzi, irytuje, że coś chciałem byłem próbować, a wychodzi z tego i tak kalectwo, a to powiedz mi, jak by może się łatwo zabić, w sumie gówno ludzi obchodzi co mam do powiedzenia - piękni, liczy się co mają. No już nie piszę Ci więcej (chyba). Nie mogę próbować wziąć robić to co rutynowo, ona, jej się uda bo jest młodsza i sobie szydzi z mojej biedy, a je tego nie rozumiałem, to nie jest miejsce tam, że co... przyjśc i powiedzieć: chciałbym inaczej żyć, bardziej jak zdrowi, co robią dzieci (bo o to chodzi, żeby były zdrowe), a nie podskakiwać jeszcze, że czegoś nie mam. No nie mam i ch. Won i nie pyskuj, ot co. Powiedz mi "Malvinka" - jak zarobić na dobrą kurtkę zimową, więcej: gdzie ją kupić bo nie na Allegro. I buty, żebym mógł chodzić bez bólu. Gdzie jest miejsce w którym za moją niepełnosprawność dadzą mi zarobić bez przypominania, że jestem dla nich gównem, albo - po co w ogóle coś robić, nie mam siły żeby się czymś zająć takim, ale żeby co - naśladować dalej durnie tych, którym się lepiej powodzi, a może do biedronki mnie przyjmą do roboty, jak od dwóch dni ledwo siedzę, nie chce mi się wstawać. Ani wykurwpl, ani inne takie miejsce, bez sensu jest pisać, wstawiać złośliwe linki, jak ten z pawim ogonem i cyckami. Weź sobie tę swoją terapię, nie jestem, nie byłem tu dla terapii, nie nadaję się do promocji; ketrel dla starych ludzi, to bardziej, ale nie trzeba go poza tym, wystarczy że się nie ruszam, można mi wyłączyć internet, albo np. trzy dni temu zrobić tak, żeby monitor dość uciążliwie migał, żebym się trochę bał, albo nawet całkiem. Ja sobie coś poczytam, a potem chciałbym gdzieś napisać do ludzi, co znalazłem i mnie zainteresowało, zaciekawiło, mam taki głupi objaw. Inni, zdrowi tak nie robią, wszystko jest dla nich znane i nawet się nie całują do seksu jak indianie, dość. Co przeczytam to mam zachować dla siebie. Jeśli tabletka zadziała, po jedzeniu, to się jeszcze położę, ale nie zadziała, za bardzo boli. No to się nie położę.

----------


## malwinka25

To mój wątek "Terapia a sprzątanie".
Autorką wątku jestem ja. 
Zakończenie historii jest takie, że pani psycholog wreszcie zrozumiała mnie.
Ale przedtem napisałam do przychodni dramatyczny e-mail. 
Nie będę już sprzątać, będę co innego robić. 
Już nie będą się czepiać. 
A ja  wiem, że jak co się dzieje, trzeba skarżyć, trzeba pisać. 
Nie wiem czy drążyć tam temat dlaczego do tego doszło ? 
To zależy, czy zechcą.
Moja była pani doktor psychiatra, dobrze, że już mnie nie leczy. 
Ja wiem, że to ona za wszystkim siedzi, co mnie złego spotkało w tym roku. 
I nawet po rozstaniu się bruździła mi u psychologa i u psychiatry. 
To ludzie, których znam od lat, a nagle zaczęli się inaczej zachowywać. 
Wyczułam jej zły wpływ na nich. Ta psychiatra to zło wcielone. 
Ale teraz czuję, że przywrócą swój stosunek do mnie i do innych pacjentów, jaki mieli od lat. 

Stalker, nie mam pojęcia, co ci poradzić. 
Najlepiej idź do pomocy socjalnej i grzecznie bez emocji porozmawiaj i bez słowotoków.
Jeśli gdziekolwiek piszesz o pomoc, pisz treściwie i na temat.
Byłoby dobrze, żebyś znalazł drugą osobę, która by wszędzie z tobą chodziła.
Nawet gdybyś sam załatwiał sprawę. 
Sąsiad , brat, kolega lub sąsiadka, siostra, koleżanka.
O to chodzi, żeby sprawiać wrażenie osoby nie do końca samodzielnej. 
Nie mam żadnych doświadczeń z pomocą społeczną, więc nie wiem, co tam się robi. 
Zarobić też nie wiem gdzie można.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

No.. od "założenia wątku" sporo już minęło, abym zdążył zrozumieć, że nigdzie się nie pójdę, nie idę. Od dawna wiem, że sprawę od psychiatry, to może nawet ksiądz proboszcz w parafii przez swoją opinię załatwić - można o tym znaleźć, poczytać w internecie, jak to się kończy gdy ktoś w nieodpowiednie miejsca z roszczeniami chadza. Nie wiem co też sugerujesz, że mam jakąś schizofrenię, bo mi się nie chce pracować? No nie chce, bo nie mam po co, nie umiem żyć tak jak zdrowi. Bo choruję od lat. A teraz, w ostatnich miesiącach, przez rok, dwa, jeszcze bardziej osłabłem. Zauważyłaś chyba, że też już nie piszę o prywatnych sprawach, co jest nie tak, na czym się zawiodłem - już napisane. I co? Nic. Będzie tylko gorzej, tracę sprawność, siły. Ty piszesz, bo jeszcze klepię jakieś myśli w internet - i co z tego? To wszyscy mają gdzieś, wzruszą ramionami i przejdą; tylko daję znać, że jeszcze dycham.
A urzędnik, w końcu przyjdzie, to będzie mój koniec. Pomału zaczyna się, ile razy to mam powtarzać. Rozumiem teraz, po terapii tym wątkiem nawet, że każdy ma swoje miejsce, no ja nie siedzę cicho i dlatego kolejny Twój wpis.
Jeszcze: Z tego co piszesz, zrozumiałem na początku, że nie musisz tam chodzić, ale chcesz - i czy ja chcę gdzieś chodzić - chyba napisałem, że nie, nie widzę sensu, zostaję w domu już tylko. No i chciałbym, żeby przestało boleć, ale nawet gimnastyki nie chce mi się robić, wieczorem tabletka przestaje działać... Wiem, że bezsensownie tracę tu czas, jestem dokuczliwy z moimi wpisami dla moderatorów itd., na to też są tabletki - na kompulsywne zachowanie, tak? No, ale ja i takich nie mam; każde moje spotkanie z ludźmi... mierzi ich - nie chcę. Ty mnie straszysz, że mnie ktoś zmusi, garki zmywać, albo coś - chyba nie zmusi, mam dość; cały dzień znowu oglądałem to samo na YouTubie, albo forum i tak już będzie, a teraz zmęczenie i boli, co konkretnie i o innych objawach już nie piszę tu, a tak - boję się nawet, że ktoś to będzie wywlekał. I słowotok, bo mam ochotę, bo skoro czemu ktoś miałby mnie słuchać, a przecież nie mam nic do powiedzenia, mało wiem, nic nie umiem, mało mi się chce robić, za niedługo się położę - wczoraj przeczytałem, że w szkodliwej pozycji, bo aby uniknąć bólu, i tak zasnę, a jutro znowu. Rozumiesz? - Ja chcę zostać w domu, mam dość; i siedzieć np. tu i przypominać, że jestem, może rzadziej pisać i krócej, ale i tak to samo; a w przerwach między tym, coś słuchać, albo jak dam radę to chodzić plus gimnastyka, ale mała, co i tak nic nie daje, coś udawać; może jak będzie więcej czasu na dobę, to ubranie pozszyję, albo guzik odpadnięty, takie rzeczy i czytanie. A już też widzę, że w ostatnich dniach mam jakby lęk wrócić do poprzedniego rutynowego zajęcia, boję się pisać jakiego; dość koniec tego wpisu - jak Cię irytuję moją obecnością gdzieś, a to przypominaj tu ile wlezie, jaki jestem porypany, za każdym razem jak coś gdzieś wpiszę zdaje się.

----------

